# Classer les podcasts par ordre chorlologique sur l'iPod



## lince (6 Décembre 2009)

Hello
Je télécharge pas mal d'émissions de radio en podcast que j'aimerais écouter par ordre chronologique (du plus ancien au plus récent). Or l'Ipod les classe par défaut dans l'ordre inverse (plus récent au plus ancien), quel que soit le classement dans iTunes. Quelqu'un a-t-il une astuce pour modifier cet ordre ?
Thanks


----------



## davy#3 (6 Décembre 2009)

c'est simple, 
dans iTunes, tu te poses sur ta liste de Podcasts, puis dans Présentation, tu ouvres les Options de présentation et tu coches Date de publication ou Date de l'ajout 
tu les classes ainsi par ordre chronologique ou inversement en cliquant sur cette colonne


----------



## lince (1 Janvier 2010)

Ca ne marche pas : dans iTunes c'est le bon ordre mais dans l'iPod les podcasts sont dans l'ordre inversé.


----------



## Jean40 (5 Février 2014)

lince a dit:


> Ca ne marche pas : dans iTunes c'est le bon ordre mais dans l'iPod les podcasts sont dans l'ordre inversé.



J'ai le même problème, notamment avec les podcast de iTunes U. J'ai beau préciser l'ordre voulu (commencer la lecture par le plus ancien). Cela apparaît correctement sur mon ordi mais en  ordre inversé sur mon ipod.
Le problème ne se pose pas pour les podcasts chargés sur mon ipad.


----------

